# Goldens born in February 2020



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

Maeve was born in February of 2020.. there have got to be some others! 👋


----------



## Gabrielle&Teddy (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi hi hi!! My Teddy was born on February 8th 2020!


----------

